#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Time and tide wait for no one

## corvaccio

Hi guys,

I am new and this is a great community btw! Recently I have found the text that you can see here: dropbox.com/s/xsrdr1xlxjgiouo/Time%26Tide.jpg?dl=0 and I was wondering which is the translation in english. Also I have seen few variations and I was wondering if it is grammatically correct. 

Thanks!

----------


## wasabi

Corvaccio is Italian for crow.

----------


## david44

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/FormazioneCorvaccio

----------


## BaitongBoy

Welcome to the Buffalo Board...Please stay on the line, Crow...

----------


## Neverna

> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new and this is a great community btw! Recently I have found the text that you can see here: dropbox.com/s/xsrdr1xlxjgiouo/Time%26Tide.jpg?dl=0 and I was wondering which is the translation in english. Also I have seen few variations and I was wondering if it is grammatically correct. 
> 
> Thanks!


Here's your text posted so it can be viewed on TD.

----------


## ChalkyDee

You don't need the *ยอม*

ไม่เคยคอย is ample. ยอมไม่เคยคอย doesn't sound right.

The correct English translation is "time and tide wait for no man"

----------


## Luigi

Has Ozymandias been translated into Thai?

----------


## david44

I met a traveller from an antique land, 
Who said—“Two vast and trunkless legs of stone 
Stand in the desert. . . . Near them, on the sand, 
Half sunk a shattered visage lies, whose frown, 
And wrinkled lip, and sneer of cold command, 
Tell that its sculptor well those passions read 
Which yet survive, stamped on these lifeless things, 
The hand that mocked them, and the heart that fed; 
And on the pedestal, these words appear: 
My name is Ozymandias, King of Kings; 
Look on my Works, ye Mighty, and despair! 
Nothing beside remains. Round the decay 
Of that colossal Wreck, boundless and bare 
The lone and level sands stretch far away.”

----------


## Nicethaiza

Time and water flow never wait you (anyone)...so what you want to do just do... :Smile: 

so I am right for the เวลา และ กระแสน้ำ ย่อมไม่เคยคอยใคร??  

ถึงเวลา และสายน้ำ ไม่รอเรา แต่สุดท้าย ปลายทางของเราคือที่เดียวกัน

ช้า ช้าได้พร้าเล่มงาม corect me in english

tide make me think about น้ำขึ้นให้รีบตัก...

----------


## ChalkyDee

That's English ^^

You guys need a girlfriend to talk to.

----------


## corvaccio

Hi guys thanks for all the answers!

1. Corvaccio means "Bad crow" in Italian. It has no political connotations. I just picked it because I was a huge fan of "The crow" the comics/movie  :Very Happy: 
2.ChalkyDee thanks for the correction! Would you mind to write the full correct sentence so I can copy paste it?

----------


## ChalkyDee

เวลาและกระแสน้ำไม่เคยคอย

----------


## Kollom

> That's English ^^
> 
> You guys need a girlfriend to talk to.


definitely so!

----------

